# Darwin Calendar Server on FreeBSD 8.0



## gwurble (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I am having difficulties getting DCS to start up.  I got it to finish ./run -s ok (but it does say it wants to use python2.6 whilst setuptools, etc are linked to 2.4).

When I run ./run I get the following:


```
Starting server...
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/twistd", line 19, in ?
    run()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/scripts/twistd.py", line 27, in run
    app.run(runApp, ServerOptions)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 688, in run
    config.parseOptions()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 668, in parseOptions
    usage.Options.parseOptions(self, options)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/python/usage.py", line 226, in parseOptions
    for (cmd, short, parser, doc) in self.subCommands:
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/application/app.py", line 679, in subCommands
    self.loadedPlugins[plug.tapname] = plug
  File "/usr/local/src/CalendarServer/twisted/plugins/caldav.py", line 29, in getProperty
    return getattr(reflect.namedClass(self.serviceMakerClass), propname)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/python/reflect.py", line 349, in namedObject
    module = namedModule('.'.join(classSplit[:-1]))
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/twisted/python/reflect.py", line 337, in namedModule
    topLevel = __import__(name)
  File "/usr/local/src/CalendarServer/calendarserver/sidecar/task.py", line 117
    with open(self.taskFile) as input:
            ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```

Does anyone run DCS?  Does above make sense to anyone?

Thanks for assistance.


----------

